# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Помогите создать внешнюю обработку загрузки данных из Excel в Приходник в 1С

## women200055

Помогите создать внешнюю обработку загрузки данных из Excel в документ Приходный кассовый ордер  в 1С

----------


## PASAHAKA

ЗАчем ее создавать она унивесальная есть http://dump.ru/file/5027348

----------


## women200055

> ЗАчем ее создавать она унивесальная есть http://dump.ru/file/5027348


А она подходит для любой конфигурации? У меня в excel несколько строк соответственно надо ввести несколько приходников((((

----------


## PASAHAKA

[QUOTE=women200055;110364]А она подходит для любой конфигурации? У меня в excel несколько строк соответственно надо ввести несколько приходников(((([/QUOT
Он настраиваем то  есть можно добовлять что нужно и уберать что не нужно

----------


## AlexStainless

> ЗАчем ее создавать она унивесальная есть http://dump.ru/file/5027348


ссылка не работает

---------- Post added at 17:57 ---------- Previous post was at 17:56 ----------




> ЗАчем ее создавать она унивесальная есть http://dump.ru/file/5027348


ссылка не работает

----------


## arccos6pi

> ссылка не работает


неудивительно...3,5 года прошло
думаю там ссылка была на вот это - ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента 8.2.epf

----------

AlexStainless (13.06.2014)

----------


## AlexStainless

Спасибо :)

----------


## TJkBakh78

> неудивительно...3,5 года прошло
> думаю там ссылка была на вот это - ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента 8.2.epf


Опять не работает ссылка.

----------


## Fltr

> Опять не работает ссылка.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6z3W/aixpBYwtN

----------


## TJkBakh78

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6z3W/aixpBYwtN


Спасибо.
Но с этой не получится загрузить расходных кассовых ордеров... в групповую. 
Есть ли что нибудь в этой направлении?

----------


## TJkBakh78

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6z3W/aixpBYwtN


Спасибо.
Но с этой не получится загрузить расходных/приходных кассовых ордеров... в групповую. 
Есть ли что нибудь в этой направлении?

----------

